

Why are Nodejitsu registering the npm trademark - voidfiles
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/protecting-npm/

======
iends
So Isaac Schlueter's new company, npm Inc, takes VC and then starts sending
out legal threats immediately. nodejitsu decides to play that game and points
out that it's been working on the npm trademark which, if granted, would
likely force Isaac's new company to change it name.

Am I understanding this all correctly?

I can't see how any of this good for the node community, but then again I
couldn't see how npm, Inc was good for the node community either.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
No, you are not understanding this all correctly. By the time our lawyers got
involved, I had already tried at length to reach resolution amicably.

You're seeing a small piece of a conversation taken out of context. Also, they
filed the trademark the day _before_ that letter was sent, so it could not
have been "in response"

------
ambirex
I can't help feel this was partly fueled by npm Inc asking Arnout Kazemier
(Nodejitsu's Lead Software Engineer -
[https://www.nodejitsu.com/company/](https://www.nodejitsu.com/company/)) to
change the name of his package from npmjs to something else.
([https://medium.com/p/271013ff33c5](https://medium.com/p/271013ff33c5))

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
The trademark filing happened 2 weeks before my request for Arnout to rename
his module.

------
opendomain
While it makes me sad that this is happening, this actually makes me believe
that Node must be valuable now that the sharks are coming out. The question is
- will this harm the community or will it make it be stronger? Also - why is
there not a similar lawsuit for "node" part of nodejitsu?

------
ulisesrmzroche
Mikeal wrote a response here:
[https://gist.github.com/mikeal/9242748](https://gist.github.com/mikeal/9242748).

So much drama though, I can barely piece together what's going on.

------
Touche
Nodejitsu pulling an Oracle.

